# Sorry, do not like this new FORUM



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I used to get up and switch on MHF. Now do not do it as I don't like the way it has gone. Also I do not like the new style. Ah well as I am not one of the old stalwarts, my departure will not be missed. Bye all. Wish you well. I will stick with my AOG.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cheerio!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Cheerio!


Thanks. Bye


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> I used to get up and switch on MHF. Now do not do it as I don't like the way it has gone. Also I do not like the new style. Ah well as I am not one of the old stalwarts, my departure will not be missed. Bye all. Wish you well.


Sorry about that blobby, ignore the assholes, I'm not leaving, but will not now participate until this bluddy site gets sorted

tony


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I actually like the layout of the new forum. Yes their are a few glitches. But I expect these will be addressed in the future. I think a lot of folks on here just don't like the idea of change. I also get frustrated if things don't work as expected. But you have to give the designers a chance to put right all the little annoyances we are all having.

I don't know but would it be possible to run both side by side until we all get used to it and some of the problems are addressed with the new layout.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Seems fine to me. A lot faster. A few glitches but they'll be ironed out I assume in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Sorry about that blobby, ignore the assholes, I'm not leaving, but will not now participate until this bluddy site gets sorted
> 
> tony


Bloody **** Tony, that could be ages, your no spring chicken you know.:grin2:

Paul.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Is Motorhome Fun any better?
GEOMAR


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Sorry about that blobby, ignore the assholes, I'm not leaving, but will not now participate until this bluddy site gets sorted tony


Errrrrr - Doesn't this count as participating then?? :wink2::grin2:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Sorry about that blobby, ignore the assholes, I'm not leaving, but will not now participate until this bluddy site gets sorted
> 
> tony


Thanks Tony, but it has gone from a user run forum to a business.
I used to get up in the morning to look at what has gone on in MHF overnight. Now it is so boring I will stick with my Autotrail Owners group. That will do me. Just sit in the back ground. Thank you for your concern Zeb. We need more like you to inspire this site, other than saying " cheerio "

Quote PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT ME AS A MEMBER. Groucho Marks


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

I like it I like it I like it!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

GEOMAR said:


> Is Motorhome Fun any better?
> GEOMAR


No Idea, don't belong to it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Blobsta said:


> Zeb. We need more like you to inspire this site, other than saying " cheerio "


What else is there to say? You know your own mind, and I'm sure you are too sincere to be hoping for the "_Please don't go - we all love you_" posts.

Thank you for the kind words, and "Cheerio". Shame you are leaving, but only you can decide.

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> What else is there to say? You know your own mind, and I'm sure you are too sincere to be hoping for the "_Please don't go - we all love you_" posts.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words, and "Cheerio". Shame you are leaving, but only you can decide.
> 
> Dave


I do not want words of your patronizing. Not interested in your " Please don't go " I am sure you will get your promotion through the usual channels.
What crap spills forth from your mouth. I do hope that whoever runs this, and I quote " forum " Has the foresight to remove me from this " forum " that I had the misfortune to join.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Blobsta said:


> Thanks Tony, but it has gone from a user run forum to a business.
> I used to get up in the morning to look at what has gone on in MHF overnight.


I can't see how WHAT is posted has anything to do with WHO is running the forum, it's more to do with WHO is posting.

Must admit that I didn't like the look the first time I saw it after it came back up, BUT I am getting used to it and now I am quite happy. Things evolve, either people evolve too or get left behind. Remember typewriters, dial telephones, winding your windscreen wipers by hand? Well all those things are now gone - for the better!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

siggie said:


> I can't see how WHAT is posted has anything to do with WHO is running the forum, it's more to do with WHO is posting.
> 
> Must admit that I didn't like the look the first time I saw it after it came back up, BUT I am getting used to it and now I am quite happy. Things evolve, either people evolve too or get left behind. Remember typewriters, dial telephones, winding your windscreen wipers by hand? Well all those things are now gone - for the better!


Sorry Siggie, with only 14 posts you don't know the half of it.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Blobsta said:


> Sorry Siggie, with only 14 posts you don't know the half of it.


Oh, so sorry, I didn't realise that the number of posts reflected how long someone has been reading the forum on an almost daily basis


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Blobsta said:


> I do not want words of your patronizing. Not interested in your " Please don't go " I am sure you will get your promotion through the usual channels.
> What crap spills forth from your mouth. I do hope that whoever runs this, and I quote " forum " Has the foresight to remove me from this " forum " that I had the misfortune to join.


What the heck are you on about!

I said nothing that was intended to do other than compliment you, and it was most certainly not meant to be patronising.

A good many members over the years have posted advance warning of their departure (_a few have done it twice!) _so they can bask in the adulation of others pleading with them to stay. I take you to be the sort of person who would *not *do that, hence the comment.

I just re-read what I wrote, and I can't see anything to merit the insults you just threw at me. Are you sure you read it properly??

What more can I say?

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Blobsta

I can say it

Don't go

If it's the new format you will definately get used to it

If it's something else then you will get over it 

I for one want you to stay, I'd miss you and so would a lot of others

Sandra


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> What the heck are you on about!
> 
> I said nothing that was intended to do other than compliment you, and it was most certainly not meant to be patronising.
> 
> ...


Need I say more 
What else is there to say? You know your own mind, and I'm sure you are too sincere to be hoping for the "Please don't go - we all love you" posts.

Thank you for the kind words, and "Cheerio". Shame you are leaving, but only you can decide.

Dave


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Still here an hour after leaving,,
bet he stays, 
Misty


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Convenient how this topic has disappeared from general view


Up till now


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have not been on much the last few days. Other things to do. I also hope you reconsider Blobsta especially as I campaigned tirelessly for months and ran a poll to get your name changed back to Blobsta! 

I think a lot share your frustration but I think it will turn around. Just needs a bit of time. Have a break for a bit and see what its like in a week or two.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Now listen here Mr Blobby, go and sit on the naughty step and write out 100 times "I will not leave the forum because nobody else but MHF loves me".


Well, what are you waiting for?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Sorry about that blobby, ignore the assholes, I'm not leaving, but will not now participate until this bluddy site gets sorted
> 
> tony


Note to admin. please don't sort this site. :wink2::grin2:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I will take 747 and Barryd's advice and chastise myself. I need a Holiday, and come back refreshed to this forum thing.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning Blobsta

In spite of what happened last night, I'm very pleased to hear that. :laugh:

I still don't know how the misunderstanding occurred, but I only ever meant goodwill in anything I said. I've re-read it several times and to me it still sounds quite amicable and complimentary. I am only sorry you took it the wrong way, or that I expressed myself so badly that I gave entirely the wrong impression.

And just for interest, "Cheerio" is (to me) an informal farewell between friends, and far more pleasant than a formal "Goodbye". It also indicates that the friends hope to see each other again soon. (My Thesaurus defines it as, "_an acknowledgment or expression of goodwill at parting_" which is why I chose to say it in the first place.)

Dave :smile2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I have to say Blobsta, that was one cracking flounce! 

as has been said, MHF is not about who owns it (same for every forum bar perhaps Moaners which is run by a mini Hitler) but what is posted and contributed to.

have a break and I think you'll find in a couple of weeks that not much has changed bar the layout and it will have all settled down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd threaten to leave too, but the "Hurrahs" would deafen me :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Apologies to all for chucking my toys out of the pram. Had a bad day and took the frustration out on MHF and Zeb. Off to write 100 lines now. 00


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> Apologies to all for chucking my toys out of the pram. Had a bad day and took the frustration out on MHF and Zeb. Off to write 100 lines now. 00


good man! just ease your way back in

forum changes are like someone close to you dying, after the hurt things will get easier


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, it was just your turn Blob, he's getting a bit punch drunk now, though poor old tart, I had my strop a couple of days ago.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nah, it was just your turn Blob, he's getting a bit punch drunk now, though poor old tart, I had my strop a couple of days ago.


I thought you were still having it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shh :wink2::wink2:>>


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Blobsta said:


> Apologies to all for chucking my toys out of the pram. Had a bad day and took the frustration out on MHF and Zeb. Off to write 100 lines now. 00


Thank you for that Blobsta.

As long as you realise I didn't deserve it, I'm quite happy.:smile2:

I don't mind getting a bollocking when I *do *deserve it, but it's a bit of thing with me . . . I hate getting a tatering when I'm innocent! :surprise:

Dave

P.S. 50 lines will do! :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Blobsta said:


> Apologies to all for chucking my toys out of the pram. Had a bad day and took the frustration out on MHF and Zeb. Off to write 100 lines now. 00


Good man yourself.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

2015?

????

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Question Sandra.

How did you happen to come across this thread ? Before your post it has not been added to since Alan did way back in 2015 !

Did it spring out for some reason ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No idea, it was just there Dave 

Sandra


----------

